# Sebastian Inlet Redfish Blitz 4/13/04



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

I heard from a reliable source by cell phone that at about 2 PM this afternoon the Redfish were so thick at the inlet you could have walked on them.The words used were "Huge Schools of them" Biggins chasing down bait fish 30# plus. Wish I could have seen it but they were here today and more then likely gone tomorrow. I would have just loved to have seen all that action.


----------



## Mullet Wrangler (Jul 4, 2003)

It figures, Koz. I was there on Saturday and I don't think there was a red to be seen anywhere. I saw a few good sized Jacks pulled in from the pier. I also saw a fair amount of Spanish' roaming in schools, but nothing close enough to throw a line at.

Koz, anything around here hit Menhaden? I can net a bunch near me but they don't live long and I've had very few takers. Almost none if you don't count the bottlenose bait stealers!


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

The Seatrout should love them ? I have always had a problem keeping them alive and if I get my hands on a bunch of them I freeze them and use as chum or cut bait . 2 lbs Kosher salt to 5 gals water overnight and zip lock them up and in the freezer they go.


----------



## 222222 (Jul 20, 2001)

*State Park Fees*

I couldn't believe in Florida the state charges you a fee to go to State Parks. That sucks. 

I also couldn't believe that I've been in FL for almost 2 months and haven't fished even once. That sucks even more.

The way a utility company here is allowed to charge you $25 connection fee and the expensive food prices all suck too. What happens to "Florida has lower living costs?" 

This proves that just becuase somebody tells you something, it doesn't really mean it's so. 

:jawdrop: :jawdrop: :jawdrop: :jawdrop: :barf:


----------



## Jake Ace (May 4, 2000)

*Sebastian Inlet (Wed 4.17.04) Report*

I fished on both sides of Sebastian Inlet on Wednesday and heard the same story about tons of redfish and also tons of snook being caught in the surf on Monday & Tuesday.

The North Jetty was miserable to fish on, but I saw a guy leaving with 2 hefty snook that he got out there, other than that, nothing to show for my few hours.

Went to the South Jetty and it was a little calmer over there and fished on the beach. Saw a guy get a snook into the beach, but it got off. Saw another fellah on the rocks on the point land 3 snook in very short order. 

As for me, I got lucky and landed about 100 greenbacks in the castnet on one throw. I walked the beach with the net and my little boy for about 30 minutes, and finally a school ... must have been being chased by something ... rose up right in front me, and my net miraculously opened. 

He ran and got the bucket and we loaded about 30 of them in the bucket and let the rest go.

In the next hour, I landed one flounder, and got two more larger flounder to the beach, but they got off in the surf line. It was fun though. 

What I did is lose about 4 rigs in the rocks / reef on about 4 casts, and said to heck with that. With the wind at my back, I rigged a bobber to keep the greenies above the rock bottom, and cast them out as far as I could and let them float back in over the rock bottom. It worked.

THROW THE BIG ONES BACK

Jake Ace


----------



## Fatback (Aug 6, 2003)

Way to adapt to conditions there Jake.


----------

